# TCR aluminum to TCR carbon?



## NoMSG (Mar 6, 2004)

I have a TCR2 Aluminum (2001?) that I've pimped it up to Dura Ace/Ultegra with Velomax Orion wheels, carbon bars, Syntace 99 gram stem, etc. I'm very happy with everything about it; the handling, comfort, and stability.

I'm just wondering if there is any benefit at all to upgrading to a new carbon fiber TCR frame? I might save an ounce or two or three, but I think the geometry is the same. Is there a significant or even noticeable difference.

I'd especially like to hear from anyone who's actually done an A--B comparison between the two.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

NoMSG said:


> I have a TCR2 Aluminum (2001?) that I've pimped it up to Dura Ace/Ultegra with Velomax Orion wheels, carbon bars, Syntace 99 gram stem, etc. I'm very happy with everything about it; the handling, comfort, and stability.
> 
> I'm just wondering if there is any benefit at all to upgrading to a new carbon fiber TCR frame? I might save an ounce or two or three, but I think the geometry is the same. Is there a significant or even noticeable difference.
> 
> I'd especially like to hear from anyone who's actually done an A--B comparison between the two.


I started riding a steel frame and recently went to the TCR Composite frame. I've heard that aluminum frames are harsher re: road vibrations, etc. than steel frames. All I can say is that leaving the bike shop in New York City where the roads are terrible, the smoothness was amazing as compared to the steel bike. I now take it for granted but the shock absorbtion of Carbon over steel was incredible and like I said, I've heard that aluminum is an even harsher ride. I also ride much more now and have no pain in my shoulders, hands or neck. The road vibrations from the steel frame were very jarring to my joints.

Maybe in weight the difference is not big, but in comfort it would make a huge difference. It has for me.


----------



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

My TCR Comp is just as cushy over rough roads as my aluminum front suspension mtn bike! I test rode many aluminum road bikes first since I didn't want to spend a ton on a road bike. I was suckered into a test ride of a Trek 5000. I'll never look back at aluminum again. Just go to a store with a composite and an aluminum TCR and ride 'em out. You'll sell your frame on eBay that night.


----------



## AzBiker2005 (Oct 24, 2004)

NoMSG said:


> I have a TCR2 Aluminum (2001?) that I've pimped it up to Dura Ace/Ultegra with Velomax Orion wheels, carbon bars, Syntace 99 gram stem, etc. I'm very happy with everything about it; the handling, comfort, and stability.
> 
> I'm just wondering if there is any benefit at all to upgrading to a new carbon fiber TCR frame? I might save an ounce or two or three, but I think the geometry is the same. Is there a significant or even noticeable difference.
> 
> I'd especially like to hear from anyone who's actually done an A--B comparison between the two.


I rode the Alum 2002 TCR 1 for 2 years before going to the 2005 TCR carbon. All I can say is that I never know I could feel this way about a bike frame. It makes a ton of difference. In my opinion the carbon is stiffer but smoother and lighter. The 2005's have a longer wheelbase. I really love mine.


----------

